# Warp 9 Or 11 Motor for a Ford Ranger?



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

I am considering buying a 2003 or 4 Ford Ranger pickup to convert. I have a few questions on what motor to use.
Will the warp 9 be adequate to get me to freeway speed to 70 or 75mph? or a good 0-60?
Or will the Warp 11 be a better performer? Which will be more efficient to get me to freeway speed and maintain speed?
The truck weighs in at at ~3050lbs factory.

Also, I notice a few Kelly controllers have regen options. Will either the Warp 9 or 11 give any type of regen?

One other question, when calculating a battery packs voltge for a LIFEPO4 pack, should I use the (3.2VDC X number of cells) or (3.6VDC X number of cells)? 

Thanks!
________
Cams Sexy


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

COS said:


> Will the warp 9 be adequate to get me to freeway speed to 70 or 75mph? or a good 0-60?


Hi COS,

Probably. But it depends a lot on the transmission, controller and battery.



> Or will the Warp 11 be a better performer?


Usually bigger is better. Take a look at the published performance curves and ratings. Also, a lot depends on the 3 things mentioned above. Currently there are some threads concerning the ability to get a suitable controller for the 11 inch motor. If you can't get the electrons to the bigger motor to do the bigger job, why pay the bigger price for it.



> Which will be more efficient to get me to freeway speed and maintain speed?


Usually bigger means higher efficiency. But 9 to 11, maybe a percent or two. And that may be lost due to the increase mass of the 11. Bigger motors usually mean more torque and lower RPM. So compare the curves. However you are most likely using a 4 or 5 speed tranny, so size the motor for power and gear it for the torque you need.



> Will either the Warp 9 or 11 give any type of regen?


No.

Regards,

major


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

Major, thanks.

The controller I am looking at is: http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/co-120-1000.htm

The pack is going to be 32 cells SkyEnergy LIFEPO4 100AH pack for a 102.5VDC pack, that's the theory. 

Will that controller suffice on the freeway? If not any suggestions? There's a Kelly controller that hits 1200A but it I have not heard of anyone using it, have you? I had my heart set for the Warp 11 but my wallet says Warp 9.....lol.

Thanks for the regen info. That's what I figured but needed anothers oppinion to write regen off for this first ever build for me.
________
College Girls Cam


----------



## ipod (Jun 25, 2009)

> I am considering buying a 2003 or 4 Ford Ranger pickup to convert. I have a few questions on what motor to use.
> Will the warp 9 be adequate to get me to freeway speed to 70 or 75mph? or a good 0-60?
> Or will the Warp 11 be a better performer? Which will be more efficient to get me to freeway speed and maintain speed?
> The truck weighs in at at ~3050lbs factory.


For Ford Ranger it would be Warp 9. But I would suggest getting several different size of motor pulleys to 
experiment with turning the AC compressor much slower than the ICE set up.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

COS said:


> Major, thanks.
> 
> The controller I am looking at is: http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/co-120-1000.htm
> 
> ...


That's not enough voltage for freeway speeds and 100AH is not enough to sustain typical current that even Warp9 will suck, and especially not Warp11.

I suggest to stick to Warp9 and spend the money you save on motor to add more batteries.

I recommend at least 40 cells of 128V nominal ( 40 x 3.2 ) to get freeway speeds, based on my own experience with Warp9.

If you want your pack to live a long happy life, you don't want to exceed 1C on regular basis, during typical street cruising speeds, which means for your size of a car you want at least 160AH cells, or better 180AH cells.

Hope this helps.


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

dimitri said:


> That's not enough voltage for freeway speeds and 100AH is not enough to sustain typical current that even Warp9 will suck, and especially not Warp11.
> 
> I suggest to stick to Warp9 and spend the money you save on motor to add more batteries.
> 
> ...


That's awesome advise bro!!!
So 40 cells it is for the pack and 160-200AH. 

So with the Warp9 on this Ranger Ford and the batt pack of 40 cells, what type of range am I looking at with 180AH?

What size pack do you have and what's your range? Also, what's your average draw cruising at 35-50mph?

Big thanks for your input!!!
________
Live Sexy Cams


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

COS said:


> So with the Warp9 on this Ranger Ford and the batt pack of 40 cells, what type of range am I looking at with 180AH?
> 
> What size pack do you have and what's your range? Also, what's your average draw cruising at 35-50mph?
> 
> Big thanks for your input!!!


My average draw at 40-50mph is 150 Amps. At this speed I can probably get 60 miles at 80% DoD with 160Ah cells. 

At freeway speeds 65-75mph I draw 250 Amps, and the range would be about 40 miles.

With 180Ah cells you get 15% more energy, but your truck is less airdynamic , so you can probably expect similar range as mine plus minus few miles.


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

dimitri said:


> With 180Ah cells you get 15% more energy, but your truck is less airdynamic , so you can probably expect similar range as mine plus minus few miles.


Yesh, I figured aerodynamics were going to be crappy but I figured since this is my first conversion a small pickup is easier to work with than a regular car.

So a Warp9 with 40 cells will be my power train. Besides, a warp11 has the same bolt pattern if I want to upgrade, right?

I really appreciate all your input.
Thanks a million.
________
PRETTYBABE


----------

